# Permanent workers green card



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello,
I am an European scientist looking to migrate to USA after completing my PhD. According to USCIS website, my profession gives me second preference (eb-2) and if I could find an employer willing to sponsor me, i would be eligible for permanent residence. 
Can anyone please advise me if that is correct?
I do not want to be put in a situation that after my job contract ends, I have to move back in one week and look for another sponsor... 
Joanna


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JoannaAch said:


> Hello,
> I am an European scientist looking to migrate to USA after completing my PhD. According to USCIS website, my profession gives me second preference (eb-2) and if I could find an employer willing to sponsor me, i would be eligible for permanent residence.
> Can anyone please advise me if that is correct?
> I do not want to be put in a situation that after my job contract ends, I have to move back in one week and look for another sponsor...
> Joanna


USCIS - Employment-Based Immigration: Second Preference EB-2

So you graduated recently? Congratulations! I do not know your individual situation - do you qualify for EB2? It take more then a PhD.
You have to find a US employer willing and able to sponsor your EB2 and then willing to sponsor your Green Card. Processing can drag into 10+ years depending on your employment and country of origin plus once it is issued you have to have your center of life in the US for five years with restricted out-of-country periods.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

twostep said:


> USCIS - Employment-Based Immigration: Second Preference EB-2
> 
> So you graduated recently? Congratulations! I do not know your individual situation - do you qualify for EB2? It take more then a PhD.
> You have to find a US employer willing and able to sponsor your EB2 and then willing to sponsor your Green Card. Processing can drag into 10+ years depending on your employment and country of origin plus once it is issued you have to have your center of life in the US for five years with restricted out-of-country periods.


If more then PhD, then maybe not but then Eb3 sounds also good...
Do normally companies in US sponsor eb-2 or eb-3 for their employees? 
I don't really understand why it might take 10 yr, isn't normal visa processing for immigrants? I have to be employed in US for this 10years on a different green card?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JoannaAch said:


> If more then PhD, then maybe not but then Eb3 sounds also good...
> Do normally companies in US sponsor eb-2 or eb-3 for their employees?
> I don't really understand why it might take 10 yr, isn't normal visa processing for immigrants? I have to be employed in US for this 10years on a different green card?


Do some homework. Read everything associated with specific visas not just the head line. Are you such a specialist in your field that a US employer will not be able to fill the position with someone authorized in the US and will go through a labor certification? 
No, it can take over 10 years to get a Green Card if it is sponsored through an employer. TravelState.gov gives you details under the visa bulletin tab.


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

The H1B work visa may be easier for now. You still have to find an employer who wants to sponsor you (the cost of the visa is about $2500-5000, depending on lawyer cost) and then you can live and work in the U.S. for that employer for an initial 3 years. That visa can be renewed for an additional 3 years. The good thing is that you can also apply for a green card during this time (employer sponsored green card). But by then you will know if you like living in the U.S. and if you even like this employer and job. Once you get fired or quit, you have to leave the U.S. immediately. It is always a bit nerve wrecking if you are dependent on an employer and can't decide your own life. But with an H1B visa or the EB2 or EB3 visa, it will be like that for many years.


----------

